# Nicht druckfähige Vektorgraphik?



## Buffel (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

 Ich wollte auf meiner Homepage einen Shop von Spreadshirt.de einrichten. Das hat soweit auch geklappt. Allerdings wollte ich jetzt eine weitere Graphik einrichten, die allerdings angeblich nicht druckfähig ist. Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob mir von Euch jemand weiterhelfen kann.

  Die Graphik hab ich mit Freehand erstellt und findet ihr hier als AI-Datei und hier als FH11-Datei. Daneben steht mir als Grafikprogramm auch noch CorelDrawEssentials2 zur Verfügung.

  Hier die Antwort von Spreadshirt:


> Größe von Schrift  und kleinsten Bildelementen
> Alle sichtbaren  Linien und Einzelelemente des Motivs müssen eine Mindestbreite von 1,5 mm  haben. Schriften müssen mindestens 10 mm hoch sein. Dies ist beim Plottdruck wegen der speziellen Produktionsart unbedingt notwendig. Das ist in Ihrem Motiv bei der derzeitigen Skalierung noch nicht erfüllt. Bitte entfernen Sie zu kleine Elemente und zu dünne Linien bzw. verdicken Sie diese!


 Ich bin die Schrift mit dem Bleistift (Strichbreite 1,5mm) nachgefahren, hab aber keine dünneren Elemente erkennen können. Und die höhe von 10 mm ist doch auch überall eingehalten, oder? 



> Zerschnitten
> In der Umriss- bzw. Pfadansicht erkennt man, dass Ihr Motiv "zerschnitten" ist. Kurven und Pfade überschneiden sich, was beim Druck dazu führen würde, dass der Plotter das Motiv zerschneidet.
> Bitte entfernen Sie die Pfade in Ihrem Motiv, die zu dessen Beschreibung nicht eindeutig notwendig sind.


 Da ich bisher mit Freehand noch nicht viel gemacht hab, verstehe ich hier nur "Bahnhof". Wo/wie sehe ich das denn in Freehand, das mein Motiv zerschnitten ist und wie kann ich die nicht notwendigen Pfade entfernen?

  Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

  Vielen Dank!

  Gruß
  Buffel


----------



## velvetDarkness (15. Dezember 2004)

hi buffel,

Öffne erstaml dein Dokument in Freehand - gehe dann unten auf "Grobansicht". Das bewirkt dass du nur die Konstruktionslinien deiner Grafik siehst. Wenn du unten bei dem Schriftzug dir z.b. das "g" ansiehst, siehst du dass der "Gnubbel" der Unterlänge über die Grundlinie in die Rundung schneidet, bzw. diese überlappt. 
Die Funktionsweise eines Plotters kanns du dir vorstellen dass dieser wie ein automatisches Schneiderrädchen einfach stur die Konstruktionslinien abfährt - nicht die Umrisse (Flächen) die du in der normalansicht siehst.
Das heißt also dass due zu druckenden Fläch auch kontrukionstechnisch eine Fläche ohne Überlappungen darstellen muß.

Ich würde also vorschlagen die Schrift zu teilen und ungruppieren und dann auf "überlappungen entfernen" zu gehen. das Bewirkt nicht wie der Name der Funktion assoziiert dass die Überlappungen wirklich gelöscht werden sondern dass Freehand die Kurven von den überlappenden Breichen trennt. Diese kannst du anklicken und händisch rauslöschen.

Das sollte funktionieren.

grüße vel

P.S. es kann auch sein dass die kleinen Innenräume am Auge oder die Punzen (Innenräume eines Buchstaben) etwas zu zart sind und zulaufen - ich würde diese daher etwas vergrößern


----------



## Buffel (15. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank erstmal.

   Ich hoffe, die sich überschneidenden Flächen bei der Schrift jetzt alle entfernt zu haben. (logo_wappen1.FH11)



> P.S. es kann auch sein dass die kleinen Innenräume am Auge oder die Punzen (Innenräume eines Buchstaben) etwas zu zart sind und zulaufen - ich würde diese daher etwas vergrößern


 Dazu hätt ich noch ein paar Fragen... - wie gesagt ich hab mich bisher kaum mit Freehand beschäftigt.
  Wie lassen sich diese Innenräume denn am einfachsten vergrößern (ohne die Form zu ändern)?
 Muss ich die Mindestbreite von 1,5m auch bei den weißen (später transparenten) Flächen berücksichtigen oder nur bei den schwarzen? Wie funktioniert das denn bei spitz zulaufenden Flächen - muss ich die dann abrunden oder "stumpfen"? 

  Gruß
  Buffel


----------



## velvetDarkness (15. Dezember 2004)

hi buffel, ich kann deine datei leider nicht öffnen - ich habe nur freehand 10 habe und arbeite hauaptsächlich in Illustrator. Kann ich daher also nicht überprüfen, aber du siehst ja auch selbst in der Grobansicht ob noch Überlappungen vorhanden sind oder nicht.
Die Negativräume also nicht druckende Stellen müssen aus dem Grund beachtet werden was der Fachmann Punktzuwachs nennt. Du hast in dem Sinn zwar keinen Punkt (da du nur Vollflächenfarben hast) aber das Prinzip ist das selbe.
Du kennst Kartoffeldruck? also wenn du ne Kartoffel auseinander schneidest, ein motiv ausschnitzt, es bemalst und dann auf Papier und Stoff druckst? Du kannst dabei beobachten dass einerseits ein Quetschrand entsteht (wo die farbe zwischen Kratoffel und Papier rausgedrückt wird beim "drauf quetschen") und andererseites wie sich die Farbe in den stoff hineinzieht und darum etwas größer in alle Richtungen wird als das originale Teil dass du aus der Kartoffel geschnitten hast.

Was lernen wir daraus? Das was gedruckt wird erweitert sich je nach Druckart um einen bestimmten Bereich - daher können kleine nichtdruckende Bereiche "zuwachsen" Wenn diese dann auch noch Ecken und Spitzen haben fließen die auch zu und runden sich quasi von selbst ab. ist der innenraum also kleiner als der Zuwachs rinnt es zu (o:


----------

